
Lessons Learned from my First Year as an Entrepreneur - MarlonPro
http://www.inc.com/clate-mask/5-lessons-learned-from-my-first-year-as-an-entrepreneur.html
======
iolothebard
1\. 100x higher? That's f'ing nonsense. (Although, I grew up in a family of
entrepreneurs, so maybe my baseline was vastly different.)

2\. Mostly agree, you're not doomed, but it's certainly harder. Capital
requirements are what make this difficult for most startups. Shit partners are
just as bad if not worse than no partners though.

3\. Lmao, accounting 101. Read a bit before starting your business.

4\. Best of the 5 things here. If you think you're not a salesperson, then
you're not and your offering is likely dead on arrival.

5\. Plan for 2-3 years of no fun. However, if you're doing something you love
(startups), learn to enjoy the process. Make work fun, but don't miss out on
family/friends too much, but be prepared to not be as social.

Of all the things I've learned doing startups, I've learned not to be so
concrete on the financial side. Money is important, but how you'll get there
can't necessarily be planned out to mitigate all risks.

Essentially be prepared to work 3-5x harder than the hardest thing you've ever
done. Then make it 3-5x harder than that. It's like working out, you never
know what you can do until you try and push yourself.

------
csoare
Needs an account. Can it be moved to Medium.com please? :)

~~~
tim333
Worked for me. Try incognito?

